# Hyatt Siesta Key Beach Resort



## Kal (Mar 26, 2008)

Hyatt is really on a roll.  On March 25, 2008 they get the long awaited approval for Maui.  And now, they are in a fast development pace for the new Siesta Key Beach Resort at Sarasota, Florida.

Go *HERE* and scroll down to the *SIESTA KEY* section.  Click on the "_Full Presentation Site_" bullet.  Absolutely an amazing new resort!


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 26, 2008)

KAl,

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! 

WOW you have a great website Hyatt should pay you $$$. Nothstar,Siesta Key,Fl, NYC then MAUI?  What is next?  SFO/union sq.?  

"Winner WINNER CHICKEN DINNER"?    


Carmel85


----------



## PA- (Mar 26, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> KAl,
> 
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!
> 
> ...



I heard a rumor (perhaps from you?) that another site on Key West might be in the works.  I hope not.  3 is enough, it'd be nice to get another caribean location (like cayman or somewhere).


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 26, 2008)

PA- said:


> I heard a rumor (perhaps from you?) that another site on Key West might be in the works.  I hope not.  3 is enough, it'd be nice to get another caribean location (like cayman or somewhere).



PA,


I have NO info any new Key West Resorts (no rumers from me). Im a West Coast guy and Hyatt will be building more out this way but I can not say yet, Ileave the East coast to other Hyatt members knowledge.

 I and so many other Hyatt members are very happy with all the great resorts Hyatt has now and ALL the new resorts that are coming are just bonus for us.

Northstar TAhoe  November/December 2008 Turkeyday(ops terkey is out of the bag)
Siesta Key,FL   Late 2009 (more pdates in 2 weeks) Check Kals website for HOT NEW updates.
NYC  2010
HAWAII MAUI  2011/2012 (Nothing 100% date yet) but FULL Maui Planning Commission Approval(big big step)

THESE ARE ALL BONUS Resorts!!!!!

"WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER"  we need more HYATT insight please!!!!

carmel85


----------



## Kal (Mar 26, 2008)

PA- said:


> I heard a rumor (perhaps from you?) that another site on Key West might be in the works. I hope not. 3 is enough, it'd be nice to get another caribean location (like cayman or somewhere).


 
Yes, I passed that info along in February.  Remember Key West is where Hyatt started when they decided to test the timeshare concept with 5 properties and see if it works.

Key West should be sold out within the next 12 months so Hyatt wants to keep it going.  Some of the target locations discussed are very interesting.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 26, 2008)

Kal said:


> Yes, I passed that info along in February.  Remember Key West is where Hyatt started when they decided to test the timeshare concept with 5 properties and see if it works.
> 
> Key West should be sold out within the next 12 months so Hyatt wants to keep it going.  Some of the target locations discussed are very interesting.  We'll see what happens.




ALL of Key West properties sold would with in 1 year or so?  WOW that is GREAT for HYATT. 

Please find out more on different location when you are in the area. 

MANY MANY THANKS KAL!!!!!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Mar 26, 2008)

where exactly is Siesta Key?  
I always thought it was in the Key west vincinity?


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 26, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> where exactly is Siesta Key?
> I always thought it was in the Key west vincinity?




Sarasota, Florida SRQ 6 miles also down the road from TAMPA TPA 70 miles..

Like you I originally thought it was in Key West area well NOT even close but close to CP Hyatt 100 miles and Disney World is 140 miles

I will just wait for MAUI,HAWAII  

I cant wait for Northstar and MAUI all the other NEW Hyatts are BONUS resorts to my family because coming fromt he west coast to Florida we would make it a 2-3 week vacation including KeyWest,CP and Siesta Key  and of course Disney World.

Yes there is NO nonstops from SFO bay area to SRQ but to Disney World (MCO on United) 

Now you see why Hawaii look better and better ALL nonstops from SFO!!!  

Carmel85


----------

